# Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens



## kloppi1 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Niewvliet-Bad ( Breskens)
und habe einpaar fragen. 

Ich habe schon gehört das man wenn man Wattwürmer sameln will das man einen Pass dazu brauch (11€).
Aber Angeln darf man an der Küste doch ohne irgendeinen Angelschein oder ähnlichem?

Vieleicht kann mir einer auch noch sagen wo ich Angelmaterial gut kaufen kann?
Und ob einer einen Tipp hat wo eine gute stelle ist?#6


----------



## Aal10 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo Kloppi 1,Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du für Wattwürmer sammeln 11 euro zahlen sollst.Wo du gute wattis findest, ist am Fähranleger.An der Küste brauchst du keinen Schein.Abends fängst du gute Seezungen.

Ps.Du mußt unbedingt da oben in der Strandbar mal ein Grimberger trinken,aber Voooorsicht.

Mfg.Aal10


----------



## Stealth (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

ich glaube wenn man im besitz eines vispas braucht man meines wissens nach keinen zusatzschein


----------



## Aal10 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Für die Nordsee brauchst du keinen Schein,nur wenn du in den Kanälen Angeln möchtest,dann brauchst du den Vis Pas.Ach ja Klopi 1,in Cadzand gibt es ein Angelgeschäft.

Mfg.Aal10


----------



## kloppi1 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo

Also mit den 11€ ist wohl so. Mein Vater war vor ein paar Wochen da. Da hat man ihm an der Touristen Information gesagt das man diesen benötigt um Wattwürmer selber zu suchen.

Wenn man keinen  Schein hat und man  wird erwischt kostet es 90€.|gr:

Gruß Kloppi


----------



## Aal10 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo Kloppi,das ist ja ein Hammer,oder frechheit.Fahr doch dann, einfach nach Belgien,da werden die Wattis wohl nichts kosten.


Mfg.Aal10


----------



## angelsaxe (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

trifft das nur auf cadzand zu oder auch auf die ganze umgebung dort. war im sept. zuletzt dort nähe strandpark falls das jemanden was sagt. hinterm verhuurzentrum breskens treppen hoch bei ebbe genug gefunden. kenne dort jemanden der da jedes jahr ist dann gehe ich halt mit dem graben. das ist ja ne abzocke.#q


----------



## tobi79 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Also ich kenne mich in Breskens sehr gut aus.
Fahre da schon 15-20Jahre hoch und ich sowie meine Kollegen haben da noch nie für die Würmer bezahlt#d.
Das ist mir auch ganz neu.Der Angelladen in Cadzand ist sehr gut sortiert und hat auch gute Sachen,aber er ist leider etwas teurer als normal.Wir haben in Breskens am Strand (FKK Strand) hinter dem Kanal immer schöne Seezungen gefangen,direkt von vorne an.Mit dem Grimbergen das stimmt schon!!Ist echt lecker,aber auch gefährlich!!:vik:


----------



## Koghaheiner (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Grundsätzlich gilt das man für die Nordsee keinen Vispas braucht, es sei denn, jetzt kommts, man will, wie hier schon gesagt, Wattwürmer selber suchen. Der Vispas enthält die "stecherlaubnis für Meeresköder". Wenn Du den Vispas nicht willst, kannste die WÜrmer auch kaufen und bist das Problem los. Wenn Du aber öfter angelst, lohnt es sich aber den Vispas zu holen und selber zu suchen. Hier noch einen Link, da findest Du alle Infos zu den Vispas (sen). http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## angelsaxe (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

da kommt man für die 11 euro billiger weg fürn wurmpass, oder sich nicht erwischen lassen, wenn man ein paar mal angeln geht. die viecher im laden sind auch nicht gerad billig u. im angelladen u. segelladen breskens haben die glaub ich nur die seeringelwürmer, die nicht so fängig sind. extra den fischpass zu holen wenn ich eh nur in der osterschelde angel lohnt sich dann nicht. hat wer schonmal seezungen tagsüber gefangen höre immer nur von fängen in der dunkelheit bis sonnenaufgang in der brandung vom boot sehe ich mittag immer einen in breskens der mit seinen 4 ruten ab u. zu eine hochholt.


----------



## angelsaxe (4. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo allerseits, wollte am Montag bis Freitag nach Breskens Urlaub machen und angeln. Wer war vor kurzem oder September Mitte schonmal da u. kann mir sagen wie die Fangaussichten momentan in der Brandung stehen? Rechne schon wenns weiter so kalt bleibt schon mit Dorsch u. Wittling oder fange wieder garnichts|rolleyes. Hoffe mir kann jemand Tips geben. Lohnt es sich evtl. im Hafenbecken zu angeln? Von Makrelenfängen im Hafenbecken hab ich bisher nochnichts gehört, nach Absprach mit jemanden der da seit über 10 Jahren 2 mal jährlich hinfährt u. immer gut Seezunge u. Seebarsch gefangen hat. Hatte mal einen von 5-10kg ca. 80 cm Länge an einer Buhnenspitze schwimmen sehen dachte es wäre ein Lachs gewesen, aber der Kollege sagte es muss ein Seebarsch gewesen sein, wusste garnicht, daß diese so groß werden können. Im Fischhandel nur die kleinen gesehen. Komisch. Einmal nen kleinen Schellfisch drangemacht Wattis graben gegangen hinterher war die 45,- abgerissen Runde stand noch so gerade im Dreibeiner vielleicht war dat son Monster. Wat lernt man daraus. Nie die Angel aus den Augen lasssen.Hatte sonst immer mein Glück in der Nähe von dem Leuchtturm bei Ebbe von ner Buhnenspitze versucht. Nun würd ich mich über eure Infos Tips sehr freuen.#h


----------



## Jockel13883 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hey Angelsaxe, dein Postfach is voll, schaff da mal n bisschen Platz, dann kann ich auch auf deine PN antworten.
Gruß
Jockel


----------



## schnupp (5. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo Angelsaxe,
ich war in letzter Zeit öfters oben und seit ca. 2 Wochen läuft es sehr gut.
Viele Zungen geben auf Seeringler. Konnte auch einige Platte,Dorsche und Wolfsbarsche fangen.
Die beste Zeit war von ca. 19.00 Uhr bis ca 01.00 Uhr.
Gebissen haben die Fische von 20m bis ca 110m vom Strand aus.
Die meisten Seezungen bissen in Strandnähe.
Wenn du aud www.zeevisland.nl guckst wirst du sehen das momentan überall recht gut gefangen wird.

Ich denke für wittling wird es noch etwas früh sein.

Wünsche dir nen schönen Urlaub und gute Fänge.

Gruss

Chris#h


----------



## angelsaxe (5. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

hi danke für die tips schonmal. postfach ist geleert worden inzwischen. gruss


----------



## Zeeland Angler (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde nächste Wochen in Breskens sein und wollte mal fragen ob dieses Jahr schonmal einer ober war und wie die Fänge so sind


----------



## Rütti 1810 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

hallo zusammen !
Fahre mit meiner Frau und  meinem Sohn  vom 3.oktober bis 6.10.13 das erste mal nach Zeeland. Wir wollen es dort mal von der Brandung aus probieren ein paar Platten usw. zu fange. Würden uns gerne über ein paar Tipps von euch freuen! und natürlich auch was zur Zeit da läuft. Bin sonst immer in Dänemark gewesen und möchte meinen Sohn jetzt mal in den Genuß der Seefischanglerrei bringen. Gruß Rütti und Sohn


----------



## werner m. (5. November 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo Brandungsangler,Betrifft: Breskens.
Zum Thema Wattwürmer: der Jahresschein kostet 20,-EU
Ich angel schon seit über 40-Jahren in Breskens,die Fänge sind immer schlechter geworden. Auch der Seebarsch wurde 2013 kaum gefangen, sonst hatte ich immer um die 30 Stck.
Mitte Oktober war ich vor Ort. 4- Seezungen und mehrere Schaars,aber
Wittlinge sind genug da, leider alle sehr klein, kaum zum Mitnehmen geeig
net.
Freundliche Grüße an die Breskensfahrer werner.m


----------



## Zeeland Angler (6. November 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

was die Fänge an geht kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen ist einfach schlecht geworden 
wo gehst du denn immer angeln da oben bin auch regelmäßig in der ecke 

Gruß
Zeeland Angler


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. November 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Bin auch in Zeeland unterwegs,ca.7 Wochen im Jahr und muß sagen das sooo schlecht ist es auch wieder nicht.
Die stellen öfter Wechsel und man fängt #6
Petri


----------



## werner m. (16. November 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo Zeeland Angler,
Was das Brandungsangeln betrifft, so sind einige Molen meine 
Favoriten. Es sind die Fähre(linksseitig) in Breskens,
ferner die Mole am Leuchtturm sowie die von Schoneveld.
Desweiteren bei Gröde sind mehrere Stellen auch o.k.
Gut fange ich auch kurz vor Cadzand, dort ist ein Turm
der hinter den Dünen liegt, es ist immer Betrieb 
viele Belgier toben sich dort aus.

Möchte noch etwas loswerden, einige Angler wollten wissen
wo man Köder bekommt. In Breskens gibt es seit 2-Jahren
ein Angelgeschäft, der Besitzer spricht perfekt deutsch.
Viele Grüße! werner.m


----------



## werner m. (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

hallo Brandungsangler
Möchte heute etwas loswerden,es geht um den Seebarsch
an den Molen in Breskens.
Seit einigen Monaten wird an den Molen von Breskens bis
Hooftplaat mit Netzen gefischt. Es ist ein kleines viereckiges
Boot, dazu gehört noch ein Kajütbboot.
Es wird ein langes Netz um die Molen gelegt, dann werden die
Fische durch schnelles hin-u. herfahren aufgescheucht.
nach ca. 15 Minuten werden die Netze eingeholt und immer mit
tollem Erfolg. Diese wird fast wöchentlich wiederholt.
Man hat mir gesagt die dürften an den Molen keine Netze auf-


----------



## werner m. (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Zeeland (Nuiwvliet) Breskens*

Hallo Brandungsangler, mein Bericht Seebarschangeln Breskens war nicht ganz 
fertig.Wie gesagt angeblich darf an den Molen nicht mit Netzen gefischt
werden, andererseits doch, nur die Fische dürfen nicht aufgescheucht werden.Jedenfalls ist an den Molen kaum erwas für und Angler übrigge-


----------

